# New Netflix Pricing Structure



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know in the other thread there was some talk of this, but here is the new pricing structure for all Netflix rental plans:

2-at-a-time, 4 rentals per month: $11.99/month
3-at-a-time Unlimited: $17.99/month
5-at-a-time Unlimited: $29.99/month 
8-at-a-time Unlimited: $47.99/month

Pricing is effect November 1st


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Looks like they are coming inline with Blockbuster pricing which is:

3 at a time - $17.49 plus applicable tax 
5 at a time - $27.49 plus applicable tax 
8 at a time - $37.49 plus applicable tax

Blockbuster is the better deal right now as it is cheaper and also comes with two free instore rentals each month. For those that are interested - sign up via our links in the Potpourri forum for the free ipod offer. One of the offers is a free 2 week trial blockbuster membership.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=32336&page=4


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, I had Netflix a couple of years ago. I have blockbuster now. BB seems to turn around DVDs a day faster. Plus it is nice to use the two coupons in the retail strore down the street.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I was planning to check out Netflix some time ago but with the new HDTIVO, my Voom and the 921 here I got real busy and didn't have time for DVD's with all the greart content to spend cash for DVD's even at $3.99 ea for rentals. 

But we recently got a new program here that makes DVD rental super dirt cheap. In fact if it got any cheaper they would be paying me to watch. 

Hollywood Video started their own rental club called "MVP" Here are the rules:
Cost:
You pay for 3 months up front $9.99 per month and then agree to sign a contract to auto renew your membership at $14.99 per month billed monthly to your CC thereafter. You may cancel at any time.
What you get:
You may rent any movie in the store for FREE (no cash, no charge, no sales tax) for 5 days. You may only have out 3 movies at a time. Maximum movies per month appears to be 90 based on a 30 day month but you would need to return 3 movies every day. 
What you can't get-
Latest releases. Movies become elgible after about 2 weeks for MVP club. 

The way I see it this deal pays for itself with the first rental of 3 FREE movies.


I have rented 20 movies since signing up and paid only $9.99 so far. 


I wonder how long this deal will last? 

It appears to be the cheapest way to rent DVD's now. Any better deals out there?
Who will pay me per hour to watch their movies?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I cancelled Blockbuster because for me their turnaround times were slower and their stock was not nearly as good as Netflix. I only left Netflix because they raised their prices. I'm switching back today.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

i use Netflix for movies, and dvdbarn for to fill in the few gaps in net flix and to get games.

so 12.99 for dvdbarn and 17.99 for netflix not too bad still better than what i was spending in instore rental fees at blockbuster


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just got an e-mail from NetFlix last night. I have the 4-out program and they are changing the price from $24.99 to $21.99 starting in November.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Is the Hollywood video MVP not national? Why would you be paying those high prices for Netflix when the MVP is so much better?


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Even if Blockbuster had the offer since the closest Hollywood video is a good ways away, the online Blockbuster or Netflix offer is still the best for me. With Blockbuster, you still get the 2 in store rentals and they are good for anything. Also, with the mailings, there are no late fees and you keep the movies as long as you want, not just 5 days. Having to return movies anytime was the big advantage for the online process. To me it is well worth the $3 extra dollars as after sitting on a movie for 5 days, I will always forget if it is the 5th or 6th day and end up paying a late fee anyway.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

NetFlix has an incredible selection. I suppose if someone was interested primarily in new releases and recent American films, Blockbuster would be OK.
But, for us, with our great desire for Japanese and independant films, in addition to mainstream stuff, plus the one day delivery (two-day turnaround), NetFlix is the real deal.
The new lower pricing is just gravy on the cake.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Is the Hollywood video MVP not national? Why would you be paying those high prices for Netflix when the MVP is so much better?


If Hollywood Video were up here, or there were a video chain up here that would do that deal, I would defnitely drop Netflix and go with that, it sounds like an outstanding deal.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

SAEMike said:


> If Hollywood Video were up here, or there were a video chain up here that would do that deal, I would defnitely drop Netflix and go with that, it sounds like an outstanding deal.


Mike, as of this week, Blockbuster has decreased the turnaround time by watching when the post office first scans in a return. This generally happens for me the day that I put my return in the mail. They then send out the next DVD that same day. So no longer does one have to wait until the returned movie is received at their site. This reduces turnarounf time for me by at least a day, maybe 2.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Is the Hollywood video MVP not national?

Holywood is based here in Oregon. Blockbuster just made a tender offer to buy the company at about a 17% premium for us stockholders. I suspect the acquisition will go through.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Blockbuster also sent 2 extra free coupon rentals for in-store. Not sure if everybody got one or not. I sent an email late last month to complain about horrible service since the monthly price was cut. I went 2 weeks without receiving a single movie. I had decided to drop the plan, but I'll give them one more month. The 2 free rentals, plus speeding up turnaround time should help. Blockbuster also said they are increasing their inventory to alleviate wait times.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

SAEMike said:


> I cancelled Blockbuster because for me their turnaround times were slower and their stock was not nearly as good as Netflix. I only left Netflix because they raised their prices. I'm switching back today.


me too


----------

